# Factory wheel touchup paint



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Okay, I have a paint chip on the spoke of my wheel. It’s really small and I’m probably the only person that will ever notice it, but it bugs the crap out of me. I checked with parts and they said touchup paint is not available for the factory wheels. What can I use guys?


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm not sure what is recommended, but if you want a good clean fix, find a wheel repair service in your area. They'll come to you and have all the touch up products necessary to fix your wheel. They use airbrush techniques to touchup your wheels without getting overspray on your car's finish.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Iv'e seen those guys repair huge missing chunks out of a wheel. They really are worth the money they charge.


----------



## 1gto (Dec 3, 2006)

*Wheel fix*

Find a hobby shop near u they sell paint pens for about 4 bucks .Get the silver pen its really close to the rim color.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

1gto said:


> Find a hobby shop near u they sell paint pens for about 4 bucks .Get the silver pen its really close to the rim color.


Great, I'll give that a try. I'll wait for a few more chips before using the wheel repair guys. It's just such a small chip, anything near the color will hide it.


----------

